# TS powerstation aka (The arguement centre) ;)



## Zedstar (Jul 2, 2015)

So this is my third post in a week and probably the most controversial....

This place caused shed loads of arguments on whether we were allowed to post the photos and after having photos deleted from groups on facebook, fallouts with wannabe urbex police, and leaving groups etc etc this so called "non public" site(which is a joke in its self) is about to go public.....

I won't name or give it any history (even though this place is very much sealed bigtime now)for obviously reasons... but this place has been derelict for around 15/20yrs. 

anyway here's the photos


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 2, 2015)

Great report and I quite enjoyed it here..loved the colours in here.and the poo covered control room.lovely pics there


----------



## urbanisle (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice pictures, love the paintwork.


----------



## krela (Jul 2, 2015)

Does this mean I get to ignore more abusive emails from administrators of other well known forums?


----------



## Zedstar (Jul 2, 2015)

krela said:


> Does this mean I get to ignore more abusive emails from administrators of other well known forums?



HaHaHa i would just CTRL A delete any emails you get mate.... to be honest i don't really agree with going somewhere and then having to sit on the photos for months and months for a site that is sealed big time just in case some wannabe wants to go.... i understand the whole scene and I'm not stupid but there's a limit to how long I'll sit on it lol.
Just give any moaning minnie's my email address, i'll argue with them fella..... thanks for not deleting !!


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 2, 2015)

Well I for one am glad you posted this  That first shot is really impressive, then it gets better from there.


----------



## krela (Jul 2, 2015)

Zedstar said:


> HaHaHa i would just CTRL A delete any emails you get mate.... to be honest i don't really agree with going somewhere and then having to sit on the photos for months and months for a site that is sealed big time just in case some wannabe wants to go.... i understand the whole scene and I'm not stupid but there's a limit to how long I'll sit on it lol.
> Just give any moaning minnie's my email address, i'll argue with them fella..... thanks for not deleting !!



Since when have I ever given a shit what the "scene" thinks?! I'm very anti urbex police.


----------



## Infraredd (Jul 2, 2015)

Looks like we are moving towards a Facebook controlled nanny urban exploring scene - Have you noticed all the derision towards masks of late. They are your pictures you can do what ever you effing want to do with them... Great set!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 2, 2015)

Infraredd said:


> Looks like we are moving towards a Facebook controlled nanny urban exploring scene - Have you noticed all the derision towards masks of late. They are your pictures you can do what ever you effing want to do with them... Great set!



Well said and I agree with you.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 2, 2015)

Ha ha...Urbex Police! Lol. Glad you posted them. Know what you mean about some of these FB pages. One of the same name as this site won't let you name ANY location. Nanny state....


----------



## smiler (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm not on Facebook so l have no idea why they don't like your post, I did if that helps, and if they bother you tell em, To go forth and multiply


----------



## mookster (Jul 2, 2015)

The reason this place has been kept 'under wraps' is because of what it is next to.

Further than that I can't comment on whats gone on as I haven't the foggiest.


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 2, 2015)

Great looking place! Great set  Not sure about the Urbex police stuff though...on the one hand it all gets a bit OTT, but on the other, times are changing and there's a few more disrespectful idiots about than usual. Degradation is inevitable either way, but what's wrong with trying to slow the process?


----------



## mookster (Jul 3, 2015)

If it was located anywhere else this place would have been straight into the public domain as in the grand scheme of things its really nothing special (whilst still a great place to photograph), but its close proximity to a certain other location neccessitated it being kept on the downlow, probably to stop some of the many idiots out there making a huge mistake.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 3, 2015)

Superb set of images,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Jul 3, 2015)

mookster said:


> If it was located anywhere else this place would have been straight into the public domain as in the grand scheme of things its really nothing special (whilst still a great place to photograph), but its close proximity to a certain other location neccessitated it being kept
> on the downlow, probably to stop some of the many idiots out there making a huge mistake.



That makes some sense Mook, I don't think it'll work though but thanks for the explanation.


----------



## thorfrun (Jul 3, 2015)

*THIS REPORT SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN ALLOWED AND SHOULD BE REMOVED INSTANTLY*
as i think arguement is spelled incorrectly lol, apart from that awesome shots and loving the first one


----------



## mookster (Jul 3, 2015)

smiler said:


> That makes some sense Mook, I don't think it'll work though but thanks for the explanation.



Sadly not.

Just thought I'd add a bit of context as to why up until now it's been kept off the radar. Sadly some people can't, or choose not to, understand things like that. It's nothing to do with 'eliteness' 'private areas' 'urbex police' or forum in-fighting or whatever, sometimes certain locations require a more discrete (discreet???) approach over where they are shown. The fact is if Mr. Jonny i-telephone explorer (or whatever various UK scummer etc) sees this and decides to go waltzing on in there without a care in the world it likely won't end well for them - and then ultimately won't end well for any of us who were wanting to visit.

This forum doesn't have a 'non public' section and thats ultimately the owners choice but members have to use their common sense over what is posted where. There is stuff I have explored which I don't go splashing on this forum for precisely that reason, it's kept tucked away until the time is right for it to be shown. Sadly nowadays more and more people simply can't keep their fingers off the trigger.

Just my two cents.


----------



## krela (Jul 3, 2015)

Okay, can we not have the urbex police debate? If you have something to say to the original poster do it via PMs.


----------



## King Al (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm glad you posted Zedstar, this look awesome! Great Pics


----------



## mookster (Jul 3, 2015)

As far as I'm aware this isn't a debate about urbex police. This is a sensitive site owing to it's location and shouldn't have been posted publicly full stop. I have simply been offering some context.

I've said my piece so you won't hear owt from me on this thread any more.


----------



## krela (Jul 3, 2015)

In your opinion Officer... 

I can't see this going anywhere useful so I'm going to close the thread.


----------

